# I heard Larry lost his job(Halloweenforum)



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

I just wanted to say that I am sorry to hear that Larry lost his job(heard from a myspace post) and I hope it doesn't effect any of his Halloween sites, such as Halloweenforum etc. Hang in there Larry it will get better.


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

I had no idea Larry worked for myspace?


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Sorry Zombie. Misunderstand there. I heard that he lost his job from a post on his Myspace page.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Lost his job at myspace or lost his job because of myspace?
Too bad either way.

Ah, you clarified it above.

How did you hear about this?


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

He posted a bulletin of this on myspace. That is how I heard.


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

I'm sorry to hear that tooo. He's a great guy.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

He started a great Christmas site, too. More power to him!


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

I guess he has it listed on Halloweenforum too.

http://www.halloweenforum.com/showthread.php?t=67519


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

That's awful news! Hang in there Larry!


----------

